# évenement imovie sur apple TV ?



## bicus38 (21 Octobre 2010)

bonjour

tous est dans le titre je vient de commander ilife 11 et une new apple tv
je devrai y recevoir ds 4 5 jours
le but est de pouvoir regardé mes video de camescope sur ma tv via l'apple tv....
j'arrive a transferé mes projet imovie dans itunes no probleme

mais par contre je n'arrive pas a transféré mes évenement imovie dans itunes ? et je trouve pas

un petite coups de pouce ?
merci


----------

